# is just cuddling enough?



## modesty (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello cool cats

so I've got a new member to the family, Fuzz.
(my boyfriend refers to him as "watch out! here comes the fuzz"

he's definitely a cuddler. he takes turns sleeping on my chest and my boyfriend's belly.

as soon as i pick him up he'll look for a comfy spot, nose to the ground and sleep.

i work during the day, so usually an hour after i get home he'll come out for a drink and a snack. this is when i get my cuddle in.

but is cuddling enough?

he seems pretty content with it. even when we put him somewhere with running and play room, he climbs in our hands (this means we have to pick him up) and then as soon as he's on top of one of us, soft spot and sleep.

i just want to be sure that it's not because we're not giving him enough stimulant? he's still pretty young though, and i know how much i loved naps when i was a kid.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

How young is young? A few months? How long will he be out and playing before he makes a run for your hands? 

I think baby hedgies like to sleep a lot. And some of them are just cuddlers! I personally think it's fine if a large chunk of bonding is while they're asleep. They are still smelling you, hearing your voice, getting a sense of your body and movements, etc. I'd be honored if my baby ever fell asleep on me! I'd take it as a sign of trust.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Almost all of mine & Lily's bonding time consisted of her sleeping on me while I read, was on my laptop, did homework, etc.  It was relaxing for me to have her cuddled up with me and she was perfectly content to snooze away in a blanket or under my shirt. And Ashley is right, babies do sleep a lot, so it's perfectly normal for him to be sleeping so much.


----------



## modesty (Oct 16, 2014)

i have to say i feel EXTREMELY fortunate with fuzz.
he sleeps on me every night. as soon as i get close to the cage he starts running, then when i put my hand in the cage he climbs into my palm (whether it's open or not) and waits for me to lift him up.

he seems very content when sleeping with me. it's gotten to the point where he doesn't even try to burrow into my side, he just sleeps on my chest. i think he likes to motion of me lifting and lowering him as i breath.

end of playtime is the worst. when i put him back in the cage he doesn't get off my hand, even if i take him off he climbs back on.

he gets a fair amount of run time in. if i'm in the room he'll still run around a bit, more now that he's getting a little older. i think he was just enjoying his kiddie nap time. i'm jealous!


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I just have to say that when I was little, the best time for me was sleeping next to or on top of a grownup that I trusted. This is probably the same for Fuzz. Even though he's sleeping, he still feels safe and warm with you. <3


----------

